# Como conecto esto? Y con que???



## aripod (Oct 10, 2006)

Estoy dando mis primeros pasos programano un pic, ya que estoy haciendo un curso. La idea es hacer el mismo sistema que una lectora de cd/dvd...es decir, se aprieta un pulsador y se abre, se aprieta de nuevo y se cierra....en cuanto al codigo ya esta listo, y la logia funcionando...el tema es el circuito...

Constaria de tres pulsadores. El primero, uno frontal como las lectoras...para elegir el momento de abrir o cerrar la bandeja...los otros dos de control. Uno iria en la parte de atras de la caja, el cual seria pulsado por la misma bandeja cuando este cerrada, y el otro en la parte delantera de la caja, el cual lo pulsaria la bandeja al estar "afuera.
Mi idea es, hacerlo con el 16F84 (es el ke estoy aprendiendo en el curso ). Los puertos:

RA1 = Pulsador exterior.
RA2 = Pulsador interno, trasero.
RA3 = Pulsador interno, delantero.
RB1= A un borne del motor.
RB2 = Al otro borne del motor.

El problema que tengo es como diseñar el circuito....es decir, a un lado van los pulsadores al pic, y del otro lado? Todos a masa? de la fuente?
El tema de resistencias, ke seguro hay ke poner? Como las calculo?
Teoricamente, el 16F84 cuando mande una salida por el RB1 o RB2 mandaria 5v, es asi?
Cualkier cosa pongo el codigo.....

La idea es probarlo antes con el Proteus.......

Mil gracias dese ya!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 10, 2006)

Hola, no entiendo por que un botón dentro????

Se puede hacer que el mismo botón sirva una vez para abrir y guardamo sun número en un registro que diga que cd esta abierto y que si el botón vuelve a ser apachurrado revise el registro para ver que debe de hacer si el registro dice que esta abierto entonces debe cerrarlo y guardar un "cerrado" en el registro

Para los pulsadores, puede poner una resistencia a VCC de 10K y en serie en pulsador, la patilla del pic se conecta entre el pulsador y la resietncia, así mientras el botón no se presione l pic recibe un 1 y al ser presionado recibe un 0

Saludos y  por cierto yo no se simular pics con el proteus, cuando lo termine, puede mandarmelo para ver como se hace???


----------



## aripod (Oct 11, 2006)

El tema de los pulsadores de atras y adelante es para control..desde el pic, veo si esta apretado el de atras, significa que la bandeja esta cerrada,,,entonces hago que el motor gire para sacar la bandeja..y si esta apretado el de adelante significa que la bandeja esta abierta,,,entonces hago ue el motor guire para meter la bandeja, hasta que se presione de nuevo el boton de atras......y visceversa con el de atras....

El tema del esquema no me queda muy claro.....podrias hacer un esquemita, por favor??


----------



## maunix (Oct 11, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> Hola, no entiendo por que un botón dentro????
> 
> Se puede hacer que el mismo botón sirva una vez para abrir y guardamo sun número en un registro que diga que cd esta abierto y que si el botón vuelve a ser apachurrado revise el registro para ver que debe de hacer si el registro dice que esta abierto entonces debe cerrarlo y guardar un "cerrado" en el registro
> 
> ...



En el foro todopic tienes muchos ejemplos de cómo simular un pic con proteus.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 11, 2006)

maunix dijo:
			
		

> En el foro todopic tienes muchos ejemplos de cómo simular un pic con proteus.



Hola gracias por el dato, en cuanto pueda los checo.

Al autor del post, eso de poner un interrptor detectando si esta cerrada o abierta como le comentaba es muy rustico sin intención de ofender.

Yo le sugiergo que en un registro usted haga que el pic recuerde si la bandeja esta abierta o cerrada.


Lo del pulsador es así, puede quitarle el capacitor pero si hay ruido mejor póngaselo, en lugar del LED va el PIC







Saludos


----------



## aripod (Oct 15, 2006)

Logre simularlo, efectivamente como dijo EinSoldiatGott. Asi quedo el circuito:

http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=esquemaew8.jpg

En vez de esos dos switches van dos pulsadores, como el ke esta conectado al RA1.
El tema de los pulsadores, lo hago asi por "seguridad" si es ke se puede decir. Para serciorame de ke la bandeja este cerrada o abierta, y en tal caso de que este en el "medio", se cierre. Trankilo amigo, no me ofendo para nada, al contrario...agradezco mucho la ayuda..

el codigo, ya que estamos quedo asi:


```
bit pulsador@PORTA.1;	//Pulsador externo.
bit adentro@PORTA.2;	//Pulsador de control "atras".
bit afuera@PORTA.3;		//Pulsador de control "adelante".

bit entra@PORTB.1;		//Polaridad de guiro hacia afuera.
bit sale@PORTB.2;		//Polaridad de guiro hacia adentro.

void main (void)
{
TRISA.1=1;
TRISA.2=1;
TRISA.3=1;

TRISB.1=0;
TRISB.2=0;

adentro=0;
afuera=0;

while(1)
	{
	if(!pulsador)	//Si se aprieta el pulsador
		{
		if(!adentro)
			{
			while(afuera)
				{
				sale=1;
				entra=0;
				}
			sale=0;
			}

		else
			{
			if(!afuera)
				{
				while(adentro)
					{
					entra=1;
					sale=0;
					}
				entra=0;
				}
			else
				{
				while(adentro)
					{
					entra=1;
					sale=0;
					}
				entra=0;
				}
			}

		}	//cierra el if del 'pulsador apretado?'.
	}	//Cierra el while infinito.	
}	//Cierra el main.
```

Me dijeron ke tengo ke poner un transistor para los motores, ya ke con el PIC 16F84 no voy a tener la corriente necesaria para mover un motor de corriente continua. Ahi es lo unico ke me esta faltando para poder empezar a soldar...alguna idea? (me dijeron ke con el transistor mas comun voy a estar hecho,,pero no conozco nada de transistores todavia).
Tambien faltaria hacer un antirebote, que no lleva mas de una linea....


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 15, 2006)

Hola, creí que se programaba con lenguaje ensambador en el proteus en fin habrá que practicar.

En cuanto a lo del transistor, puede usar un BC547 entre la base y el Pic yo pongo resistencias de 220Ohms pero puede poner de 1K o más siempre y cuando logre saturar al transistor.

Saludos, puede mandarme su simulación? quiero probarla
**********

Acabo de ver su imágen, con los transistores así nomás, no logrará el cambio de sentido de giro, hay varias opciones para lograrlo.

Hay un driver que nunca logro recordar su matrícula creo que es un LM329 o LM923 o LM293  en fin puede utilizar ese para cambiar el sentido de giro, o un rele de 2 polso 2 tiros de momento eso es lo que se me ocurre 

Saludos


----------



## aripod (Oct 16, 2006)

Se puede con el L293, pero quisiera hacerlo con el PIC 16F84. En fin, sin los dos transistores hace el cambio, pero cuando necesito mas corriente segun me dijeron para el motor, no funciona...entonces, en proteus le saque los transistores, y volvio a andar...pero no se si con los componentes guirara sin los transistores.....ahi necesitaria un amplificador de corriente, insisto..segun me dijeron......


pd: Adjunte el archivo de proteus que me has pedido y el que tiene los transistores, que no anda....y los .ASM y .HEX para no tener problemas


----------



## aripod (Oct 22, 2006)

El problema del movimiento ya esta solucionado...
Ahora estoy con otro problema....
Necesito saber como hago para salir por una pata del pic con 12v y la corriente necesaria para usar un cooler de pc...y por otro 5v con la misma corriente...
Se que el pic tira 5v y maximo 25mA. Entonces necesitaria algo para "amplificar" ambas cosas...
Lo ke hago con esto es:
Tengo tres pulsadores. Si aprieto el p1, tengo 12v en el fan, si aprieto el p2 tengo 7v (por eso nnecesito los 12 y 5) y el tercero para que este apagado el fan. 

Me dijeron ke haga esto:

http://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=esquema2nc0.jpg

Cada una de esas resistencias van a una pata del pic c/u.

Pero no anda. El voltaje incrementa MUY lentamente y nunca supera los 4v.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 23, 2006)

Hola, yo creo que es por esto:

Tal como lo tiene, esos 2 transistores estan como 2 interruptores en serie, ambos deben tener pulso en la base de lo contrario el transistor que no tenga pulso en la base se comportará como un interruptor abierto y el motor no girará o lo hará muy lento pero sospecho que pasará lo primero.

Yo una vez hice lo que usted quiere con un pic, pero usamos un DAC para el control de la velocidad y un relevador de 2 polos 2 tiros para el sentido de giro. Si dispone de 4 pines libres, puede hacerse esto del DAC,

Si lo hacemos con uno solo, hay varias opciones, utilizar un par de Optoacoplador o un transistor y hacer que el motor reciba los 5v de la PC para girar lento y los 12v para girar rápido. Creo que esa es la más sencilla.

Saludos


----------



## aripod (Oct 23, 2006)

No no, de la PC no sale nada...dispongo unicamente de la pc una ficha molex, por lo tanto 5 o 12 v. Me dijeron ke con transistores TIENE ke andar...simplemente hay ke hacerlo bien...hacer bien los calculos.....y ver bien el tema de conexiones, porke con transistores se puede y es lo mejor...simplemente no se hacer los calculos, ni ke transistores usar...ni como usarlos


----------



## aripod (Oct 24, 2006)

Sigo....encontre algo en internet....usar dos TIP122 y un 1n007....entonces junte dos de eso..y kedo algo asi...
Tengo los 12 o 7 segun kiera yo, pero no logro el corte, los 0v...

http://img116.imageshack.us/my.php?image=esquema2xe5.jpg


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 24, 2006)

aripod dijo:
			
		

> Sigo....encontre algo en internet....usar dos TIP122 y un 1n007....entonces junte dos de eso..y kedo algo asi...
> Tengo los 12 o 7 segun kiera yo, pero no logro el corte, los 0v...
> 
> http://img116.imageshack.us/my.php?image=esquema2xe5.jpg



Hola, lo que yo le proponía es diferente, 1 transistor mantiene el motor en 12v y cuando le quita el pulso se lo pone a otro transistor y este lo manda a 5v, si le quita el pulso a ambos el venti se apaga.

Ahorita estoy ocupado pero si alcanzo le hago un diagrama, aunque el circuito es bastante sencillo.

Saludos


----------



## aripod (Oct 25, 2006)

Esos 5v se puede hacer que vayan al otro borne del motor, asi tengo los 7v, es verdad??. Te agradeceria mucho si me podes hacer ese diagrama ke dices


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 26, 2006)

Ojo no se por donde van los tiros pero.......

EinSoldiatGott pero ese circuito no es un poco raro??
Por que utiliza dos transistores de potencia para hacer un darlington?

Y ese diodo D2 que va a la bateria no inpide circular corriente?
No seria mas util utilizar unos simples mosfet y dejar esas reliquias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 26, 2006)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Ojo no se por donde van los tiros pero.......
> 
> EinSoldiatGott pero ese circuito no es un poco raro??
> Por que utiliza dos transistores de potencia para hacer un darlington?
> ...



Hola Tíopepe, no en realidad lo que yo propongo posiblemente es hasta más común que las galletas de animalito . Estaba pensando en Bc547.

De momento le dejo este diagrama, así es como yo lo hice una vez con relevadores, solo que yo cn el segundo rele no controlaba la velocidad siono el sentido de giro.

<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>

Saludos y en cuanto pueda hago el de los transistores que hará lo mismo que los reles pero con transistores.


----------



## aripod (Oct 26, 2006)

La verdad es ke te agradeceria mucho si pudieras hacerme ese enorme favor para hacerlo con transistores en vez de con reles....insisto, je....12,7 y 0v...El sentido de giro siempre seria el mismo,,,en todo caso lo hago invirtiendo los cables en la placa 
De nuevo, muchas gracias!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 26, 2006)

aripod dijo:
			
		

> La verdad es ke te agradeceria mucho si pudieras hacerme ese enorme favor para hacerlo con transistores en vez de con reles....insisto, je....12,7 y 0v...El sentido de giro siempre seria el mismo,,,en todo caso lo hago invirtiendo los cables en la placa
> De nuevo, muchas gracias!!



Hola, esta bien yo créí que utilizaría los 5 y los 12 que da el MOLEX, acsaso va a restar los voltajes??

En fin, en cuanto pueda le hago el de transistores, según yo deberá funcionar igual que con relés.

Solo aguardeme poquito por que estoy medio ocupadón.


Saludos


----------



## aripod (Nov 20, 2006)

Refrezco la idea:
Pulsando p1 ke gire el fan a 12v.
Pulsando p2 ke no gire el fan.
Pulsadon p3 ke gire el fan a 7v.

El problema es ke el uC como maximo tira 25mA, por eso necesito unos transistores ke a demas de aumentar la corriente, sirvan de switches....la idea seria:
Pulsando p1: Mandar 1 por las dos patas de uC para tener los 12.
Pulsando p2: Mandar 0 por las dos patas del uC para ke no gire (0v).
Pulsando p3: Mandar un 1 y un 0 por las patas del uC para tener los 7v.


----------

